# Pet Passport. Any problems due to errors on it?



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

Can I ask a general question about the pet passports? I just collected 3 from my UK vet. Ready to travel to Spain in 3 weeks with 2 poodles and a cat. . There are lots of mistakes ---

- the 3 dates for the rabies jab are wrong, valid from and to. 
- the vet has filled them in using a Black pen. DEFRA guidelines say must use any colour ink except black (too easy to copy and forge black). 
- the cats microchip date is wrong, it was done a week before the rabies shot but the vet has written the same date as the rabies shot. 
- the vet details written next to the rabies info is missing the SP number for the vet. 

Has anybody had any problems at customs with silly mistakes on their passports? 
I am taking them back to the vet to ask to re-do them. Am I just being a pedant? I really don't want to be stopped at customs on the way back for some silly error on them.


----------



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

Good luck with your travels to Spain, definitely get them redone !


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, get them corrected, you paid a lot of money for them I'm sure and the vet should know about the mistakes. I don't think you are being pedantic. In my experience (2 cats and a dog through the tunnel travelling to France one way) the pet passports aren't looked at, maybe it's different when travelling by boat or by plane or when returning back to the UK, so best to get them right. I guess you know already more jabs are required when re entering the UK?


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Catzoooo said:


> Can I ask a general question about the pet passports? I just collected 3 from my UK vet. Ready to travel to Spain in 3 weeks with 2 poodles and a cat. . There are lots of mistakes ---
> 
> - the 3 dates for the rabies jab are wrong, valid from and to.
> - the vet has filled them in using a Black pen. DEFRA guidelines say must use any colour ink except black (too easy to copy and forge black).
> ...


Erm... not being pedantic, maybe change your vet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Definitely get them corrected, and give the vet a piece of your mind. Even if nobody inspects them, you will be worried the whole time in case there's a problem and you definitely don't need the extra stress!


----------



## Catzoooo (Mar 31, 2015)

Well. I took them back to the vets with a list of what I thought was wrong. They phoned me later to say they had corrected the mistakes in the dates for the rabies vacs. I asked about the ink colour and they assured me black was fine, but they would ring DEFRA themselves just to check. 
So this morning I get a call, yes I am correct, pet passports must be filled in using "any colour ink except for black" vet apologised, said they never received notification from DEFRA when the new passport form was introduced in DEc 2014. All the passports they have issued this year are incorrect and will have to be re-called and re-issued. But re-doing my 3 is a priority and the new ones will be ready on Monday. 
Good job I checked! 
So folks please check your passports carefully as even vets don't seem to be sure how to complete them. Especially check if your vet is in Baildon W Yorkshire.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Any colour except black - like they've never heard of colour photocopiers?

With a human passport application it's the opposite - it has to be black (unless that's changed too!)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

A few years ago when we reached Calais we were told that our dog's passport hadn't been filled in properly - it hadn't been updated with the last rabies shot.

It was a Sunday evening and we had driven all the way from Gibraltar so we thought we were right up the creek.

Luckily we had the supporting paperwork and we were sent to a vet in Calais to get it sorted out. 

When we got there, there was a queue of at least 10 Brits waiting to get their pet passports corrected.

The vet only charged us 10 Euros but he probably did 10 in half an hour so it was a nice little earner for him.


----------



## margaretswimming (Jul 21, 2015)

*Me too*

Can't help but I am happy you posted this as I have the same questions about my 3 cats pet passports.


----------

